# Problem with mini cycle



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

My 29gal tanks is new. I did proper 3 weeks fishless cycle. After that I started to add fishes a little too fast (I got too exited) I lost some fishes and my tank went to mini cycle. This mini cycle is now almost 3 weeks. I have 4 gouramis, 2 barbs and pleco. My fishes looks very normal desoite the MC. I change 30-50% of water every day. Over night testing are NH3 - 0.25, N02 - 0.25-0.5. Yesterday I even added ammonia remover to the filter (I don't think is right way for log run) still no result. Is that possible that mini cycle goes 3 weeks? It is possible that maybe my all BB is dead? What should I do?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just checking when you did the fishless cycle what were you adding to the tank to create or initiate the growth of the BB?

What ammonia remover did you add to the tank?

My suggestion would be to gravel vac the substrate and stop feeding, and keep up with the water daily water changes till your parameters level out. Sounds like your tank is cycling.

Can you post a picture of your tank and possibly what you have in there?


----------



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Just checking when you did the fishless cycle what were you adding to the tank to create or initiate the growth of the BB?
> 
> What ammonia remover did you add to the tank?
> 
> ...


During the cycle I was adding Safeway ammonia. When I finished it, I didn't add anything to grow BB. Should I? I didn't find any info about it. I added Aquaclear ammonia remover to my AC70 filter.
I cleaned substrate yday. I feed very little. Should I starve fishes for a little?
I have 4 gouramis, 2 barbs, 1 pleco. That is my tank:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f77/my-29gal-tank-14062.html


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Please note I confuse Nitrites and Nitrates

Were you testing during the fishless cycle? You should have seen the Ammonie rise (cloudy water), then the Nitrates(?) and then the Nitrites(?) ending with a clear tank. Then end of the cycle leaves you with only Nitrites(?). This cycle builds the BB so when you add fish there is no cycle. Cloudy water generally indicates a bacteria bloom brought on by some level of cycling in the tank.

Cloundyness can also be created by having the light on for to long or other poor water conditions but bacteria is more common.

I would say yes, stop feeding the fish for at least a couple days. Reduce the ammount of time your light is on. And continue with 10-20% water changes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like the tank was never cycled, or hadn't completed the cycle. What fish did you add and how many?


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with jr. You are definitely in a cycle. The question is whether this is a new, mini-cycle from something that happened, or you never properly cycled in the first place. To figure that out, we would need a lot of details like what the water chemistry looked like while you were adding ammonia, how long between your last addition of ammonia and the first fish, how many of what fish and when were added.

If done properly, a fishless cycle will let you add a decent amount of fish at once. I fishless cycled my brand new 29 gallon and was able to add 6 gold barbs at once without the slightest sign of ammonia or nitrites testing every day or two for a few weeks. But I think timing can be critical on when you add what for good results.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok.. um 30-50% a day is helping to perpetuate the problem. You have destroyed your cycle and there is really no way around it. All you can do now is damage control. The tank is TOTALLY going through a Major Cycle, and it has to in order to stabalize again. Get some bacteria to add to the tank and use some extra charcoal. Maybe mix it with some ammo chips. Too much is as bad as too little when it comes to correcting problems. You are in the middle of a tank desaster, it happens. But sometimes you just have to do what you can and let nature straighten out the rest. I am sooo sorry you are going through this. An Amonia neutralizer should be used with caution. Be careful. and good luck.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would recommend against ammo chips. Not the best thing to use when a tank is cycling. Water changes will fix any dangerous ammonia/nitrite levels. Only do a water change if your ammonia or nitrites get to 1 or higher. Otheriwise, let it ride.


----------



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Only do a water change if your ammonia or nitrites get to 1 or higher. Otheriwise, let it ride.


Thant for that tip. I was doing changes at nit 0.5. My ammo is always 0-0.25. After few days nit is 0.25 so I stop WC


----------

